
Ask HN: Best PHP+MySQL Hosting provider in 2020? - daniel_iversen
What&#x27;s the latest thoughts on what a good PHP+MySQL hosting provider (so not full blown VPS) is in 2020 for an early stage website + mobile app API backend experiment? (in terms of being cheap, available, good speed+latency and support)? People have mentioned having small Droplets in Digital Ocean, Hetzner being good, Bluehost might be decent, nearlyfreespeech.net looks neat etc..
======
open-source-ux
Rasmus Lerdorf, the creator of PHP, did a test of low cost VPS providers in
October 2019. Still useful in 2020:

[https://toys.lerdorf.com/low-cost-vps-testing](https://toys.lerdorf.com/low-
cost-vps-testing)

Also discussed on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21725853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21725853)

~~~
daniel_iversen
I was hoping to not go down the VPS route - why admin, secure and spend time
on Linux when I don't have to. I don't want a Platform-as-a-Service (PaaS)
either though because of the lock-in, but just a simple good 'ol' web host :)
But thanks for the link anyway I'll read it.

